# TwistTheWeb Live Competition #4



## Clayy9 (Jul 4, 2011)

Date: 7/9/11
Where: TwistTheWeb.com
When
2x2: 11:00am EDT; 3:00pm GMT
3x3 (sub-15): 12:00pm EDT; 4:00pm GMT
3x3 (main): 1:00pm EDT; 5:00pm GMT
3x3 (OH): 2:00pm EDT; 6:00pm GMT
4x4: 3:00pm EDT; 7:00pm GMT
5x5: 4:00pm EDT; 8:00pm GMT
Pyraminx: 5:00pm EDT; 9:00pm GMT
Clock: 5:22pm EDT; 9:22pm GMT
Megaminx: 6:00pm EDT; 10:00pm GMT
Square-1: 7:00pm EDT; 11:00pm GMT

Event List


Spoiler



*2x2*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (7): _antoineccantin_, _blakedacuber_, _Bubitrek_, _cuber952_, _cuboy63_, _MrIndianTeen_, _Rubiks560_

*Sub-Competitions for 3x3*
Sub-15
Host: _theZcuber_
Competitors (3): _antoineccantin_, _cuber952_, _cuboy63_

*Main 3x3 Competition*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (5): _antoineccantin_, _Bubitrek_, _cuber952_, _LouisCormier_, _MrIndianTeen_

*3x3 (OH)*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (3): _antoineccantin_, _cuber952_, _MrIndianTeen_

*4x4*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (2): _cuber952_, _LouisCormier_

*5x5*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (1): _cuber952_

*Pryaminx*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (2): _cuber952_, _LouisCormier_

*Clock*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (2): _cuber952_, _LouisCormier_

*Megaminx*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (2): _cuber952_, _LouisCormier_

*Square-1*
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (1): _cuber952_



Competitors:


Spoiler



8 competitors

```
*************************************
*SS username       |TTW username    *
*------------------|----------------*
*antoineccantin    |antoineccantin  *
*blakedacuber      |blakedacuber    *
*Bubitrek          |Bubitrek        *
*cuber952          |jeg             *
*cuboy63           |cuboy63         *
*LouisCormier      |Louis           *
*MrIndianTeen      |MrIndianTeen    *
*Rubiks560         |Cyotheking      *
*************************************
```




Results:


Spoiler



2x2

1st place: Rubiks560 (2.68)
2nd place: cuber952 (3.24)
3rd place: cuboy63 (3.25)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: U R' U F' U F R2 U' R2 F'
Round 2 scramble: R' F' R F R F2 R U F' U'
Round 3 scramble: U' F' U2 F' U F' U2 F' R2 F2	
Round 4 scramble: F2 U' F U2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R2
Round 5 scramble: R' F R2 U' F' U R U' R U'
Round 6 scramble: F U2 F' U2 F R U2 R2 U R2
Round 7 scramble: U F U' R2 U' F2 R U' F' U'
Round 8 scramble: R F U2 F' R U R2 F R2 F'
Round 9 scramble: F2 U' F2 R' U F U F R U
Round 10 scramble: F2 R2 U' R' U' F' U2 F' U F2
Round 11 scramble: F' R' U2 F R' F U' R' F U2
Round 12 scramble: R2 U2 R U2 R2 F U2 F2 U2 F

_Rubiks560_'s results: 2.11, 2.09, (3.93), 3.36, 2.61, 2.39, 2.42, 3.47, (1.65), 2.99, 3.24, 2.07 = 2.68
_cuber952_'s results: (5.03), 2.62, (2.11), 3.12, 3.80, 3.91, 3.37, 3.50, 3.26, 3.06, 3.58, 2.20 = 3.24
_cuboy63_'s results: 3.10, 1.85, 2.01, 4.82, 4.86, 3.36, 2.19, 4.99, (1.76), (9.17), 2.65, 2.71 = 3.25
_antoineccantin_'s results: 5.82, 3.26, (7.17), 5.96, 4.51, (2.76), 4.80, 4.01, 4.56, 4.42, 5.12, 2.87 = 4.53
_Bubitrek_'s results: 5.65, 5.94, 6.37, 3.11, 4.58, 4.02, (DNF), 5.81, 5.95, 5.46, 5.10, (2.90) = 5.20
_MrIndianTeen_'s results: 8.17, (2.63), 8.52, 8.51, 2.88, 5.89, (9.66), 7.59, 5.55, 9.31, 7.00, 6.82 = 7.02
_blakedacuber_'s results: 7.86, 7.01, 10.39, 11.37, 13.51, 6.42, (DNF), 11.24, (4.27), 8.96, 7.73, 7.58 = 9.21



3x3 (sub-15)

1st place: cuber952 (11.38)
2nd place: cuboy63 (13.24)
3rd place: antoineccanting (14.94)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: R F B' U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 R D' F2 R F2 U' L' R2 U D2 F' L B' D' L'
Round 2 scramble: U2 R' F2 U' R U2 F U2 D F L' U' R B L R2 B' D2 L' B R' B2 L2 B F2
Round 3 scramble: L2 R' D R F' B' R2 U2 L2 R B' U' D' F2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 L D2 L R2 D R
Round 4 scramble: B R L' B' U B R' L' F2 R2 U F' L' U' R' D2 U B R' D' U B U R' U'
Round 5 scramble: L' R' U' F B' U B' D F B' R L2 U L B R' B D2 L R F U' R D F
Round 6 scramble: R2 L' B2 D2 B' L2 F R B2 D' F2 B' L D2 L U2 L' B' L' R' F R F U2 D'
Round 7 scramble: F' R' B2 U D2 B' F2 U' D L F' L2 B' L' B' R U' F' L' R U B' R D' R2
Round 8 scramble: L D U L2 U2 L F' D2 R U L' U2 R F' U' B F' R2 L2 B F2 L D' L' B2
Round 9 scramble: B L2 F' D2 L B' L U2 L' U R D R' U D2 L U' R' B2 F2 U L2 F2 B' D2
Round 10 scramble: F2 U D L2 R B' F2 R L2 U F R2 U' B' D R' F2 R B' D U2 B' L2 F2 U'
Round 11 scramble: L' B' R' L2 D' B D' L F2 R' D2 L' D L' D2 R' D R2 B' F' R L D' F L2
Round 12 scramble: D2 B' R' F2 L2 F2 B' R L2 F2 B' R D2 L2 R' D' B L' R' D2 L' U2 B2 R B2

_cuber952_'s results: 9.94, 13.49, 10.78, (14.84), 11.85, 12.24, 11.07, (9.65), 10.45, 11.77, 11.57, 10.67 = 11.38
_cuboy63_'s results: (10.66), 13.94, 15.63, 15.52, 13.03, 12.09, 11.41, (15.95), 12.90, 13.99, 10.97, 12.91 = 13.24
_antoineccantin_'s results: 14.16, 17.15, 15.60, 13.96, 16.44, 13.71, 14.50, 15.26, 14.89, 16.64, 13.92, 14.07 = 14.94



3x3 (main)

1st place: cuber952 (12.21)
2nd place: Bubitrek (14.02)
3rd place: LouisCormier (14.51)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: B2 F' R2 B L U2 R D' L U2 B' R' U' R2 L B' D2 U F U D' R2 U2 R2 U'
Round 2 scramble: B2 D F' L' R D2 B2 D L2 U' D2 F D2 F2 D2 B R2 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 U2 L F2
Round 3 scramble: U' B' F2 R2 L U F2 L D' F D F2 R2 B F U D' B2 D2 U2 R2 L' B R' F2
Round 4 scramble: R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 F2 D' B' L F D2 L B2 L2 U' F2 L' U B2 D L B
Round 5 scramble: R2 D U B' U2 B F2 L2 R D L R' B R2 F2 L2 D B2 R' B R2 L U' F R'
Round 6 scramble: F2 D L2 D' R U F' L F2 R2 F2 R L2 B2 F R F L' D' B2 F2 D' B' L' D'
Round 7 scramble: F' B' L' F U R' U2 R D U2 L B2 R2 U2 R2 L' B' D2 B2 D2 B2 F' U2 D' R
Round 8 scramble: F B2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 L' U2 D' R F2 B2 U' F B2 D U' L' D' B2 D' B' D
Round 9 scramble: L R U2 F2 B R' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 B D' L2 B L' R2 U' F R F2 D' L D U
Round 10 scramble: U2 R' L' F2 U D L B2 L' F R2 F R' F U' R2 L' D B' F L' F D L B2
Round 11 scramble: U' D F D U L2 D B' F2 R L B D R' B U' F2 B' U' F' R U F' L' B'
Round 12 scramble: B2 L2 U' F' D F' U' D L' B' R L2 B L D R' D' B2 L' D R' D L F L'

_cuber952_'s results: 13.01, 13.66, 12.62, 11.63, 13.70, 10.28, 11.50, 11.33, 13.10, (35.26), 11.25, (10.01) = 12.21
_Bubitrek_'s results: 14.17, 13.72, 13.02, 13.85, 12.55, 15.91, 13.89, 16.18, (17.63), (10.65), 13.55, 13.35 = 14.02
_LouisCormier_'s results: 14.67, 15.04, 14.82, (13.26), 14.16, 14.67, 14.29, 13.98, 14.86, 14.53, 14.12, (17.51) = 14.51
_antoineccantin_'s results: 16.04, 18.93, 13.73, 15.74, 16.16, (13.18), 14.79, 13.47, 15.98, 15.42, 14.46, (19.08) = 15.87
_MrIndianTeen_'s results: 17.44, 17.86, 18.10, (21.83), (16.59), 17.31, 20.80, 20.57, 18.53, 18.67, 18.90, 19.24 = 18.74



3x3 (OH)

1st place: cuber952 (19.04)
2nd place: antoineccantin (23.14)
3rd place: MrIndianTeen (31.39)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: D2 B' D2 R' L2 B L' R' U D' F L' D R2 U2 F' L U' F2 D L2 B' R L U'
Round 2 scramble: F2 L2 D R2 D2 R' F' L' U2 D B2 U B2 F U' B R' U R2 F2 L D B2 D2 U2
Round 3 scramble: L' U2 R U' L U' D2 R' F' U' B2 U R' D L2 F2 U D L F U F' D2 L' U'
Round 4 scramble: D2 U' R' F' L D' R' U R F' B' D R L' U2 R2 F B U' R' L' U' B U2 B
Round 5 scramble: L B2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 B R2 D2 R' U R' L' F' B L' U D F' U' B2 F' L2 U
Round 6 scramble: R L2 F2 D' U' F2 B' R2 B L2 B2 L' B' L' D2 B' D L' D' F R2 L2 U' D R
Round 7 scramble: F' L' U F2 U F' D2 U L R2 B F U2 D' F B U' L2 D' R2 F2 B R2 U2 R'
Round 8 scramble: R2 D2 B2 F D2 B' R' U' D F D2 B2 D U2 L' D2 R' F2 B L D2 U L R' U2
Round 9 scramble: B' R2 F' B' L2 B' L2 D2 B2 D' F R' D' B2 L2 U2 D' B' D2 R' F D' B' R' B
Round 10 scramble: U D2 B L2 F' R2 U D L2 F U2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 F U2 R2 D L D2 U2 R2 F
Round 11 scramble: F L2 F' U' R' L U L B2 U R' D2 R L' F2 R' U' F2 D' L' U D2 L2 U' F2
Round 12 scramble: R B D2 B2 D' L D2 L2 D' L F2 R2 U' D' F2 L2 U' F2 L D2 L' R U2 B R'

_cuber952_'s results: 21.35, 18.07, 18.08, 18.25, 16.43, (DNF), 19.42, 18.98, 19.86, 19.97, 19.98, (13.71) = 19.04
_antoineccantin_'s results: 21.49, 20.22, 24.27, 19.20, 23.24, 18.70, 24.25, (32.14), 27.16, 20.68, 30.74, (15.19) = 23.14
_MrIndianTeen_'s results: 25.84, 38.60, (15.80), 27.54, 32.04, (40.19), 26.21, 31.79, 33.02, 29.96, 34.56, 34.29 = 31.39



4x4

1st place: cuber952 (49.30)
2nd place: LouisCormier (1:04.48)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: Uw U2 D' R Rw' L F B D2 R2 Uw2 Rw' D' Rw D2 B' D' Rw' L' U' Uw2 Rw U2 F2 L2 Rw U' Fw B' U' F' B U B' F Fw2 Rw2 D Fw' R
Round 2 scramble: Rw D R Uw' L2 Uw B2 D2 B' Fw' D' U2 Fw' Rw F' D Uw2 Rw' U2 L F U2 L' U Uw D2 L' Uw2 U' F' Fw' U D' R' U2 D Uw Fw' R B
Round 3 scramble: F U2 Rw2 Fw2 B' D' F2 Uw F' Rw2 L2 R D Uw' R Rw U R D Fw R2 Rw2 Uw B' F2 R' Rw2 F2 Uw' U L U' Uw2 B R D2 F Rw' L R
Round 4 scramble: Fw' F' R B2 U F2 R' L B' Uw2 R2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 B2 Uw Rw U2 B2 Rw' U' Fw L Fw U' B2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw L Fw2 R2 U' B' Uw2 L' Rw' F2 B'
Round 5 scramble: U2 Rw' F2 B2 U D R U' Rw2 D' B' Rw2 B Rw B' L2 R Fw2 Uw D2 F U' B U2 R' Fw' F2 B R2 F' L' R' D' L2 U2 F' U' D' Uw' Fw'
Round 6 scramble: Rw F Rw' L Uw' F' Uw' L R Uw2 Rw' B Rw' D' R' Fw' U2 Fw B2 U B2 Rw2 L' F Rw F2 R2 U' L R F Fw' R' F' Uw2 D2 L R2 Rw Fw2
Round 7 scramble: R F' Fw L2 D2 F R' U2 B2 Fw L' Rw' Uw2 L2 U2 D2 R' D' Fw2 U L' F' U Uw Fw' F2 D2 Uw2 R2 Rw' L D' R' B' R2 F' Rw U' F Fw2
Round 8 scramble: U' Fw2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw F R D' L U L2 R2 U2 B F R L' D2 L D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 F2 D2 F2 Rw' Fw' U2 F2 L2 D U B Rw' U2 L2
Round 9 scramble: U' Rw2 Fw U2 F2 Rw' B' Rw F2 Uw L U' B U D Fw2 R' B Fw Uw D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw D' L Fw2 L' Rw' F' U R' B2 R2 Uw' B L U2 L D'
Round 10 scramble: D2 Uw2 Rw' R2 F Fw Uw Fw2 F2 U' Uw F2 Rw' D' U R F' U2 B F U2 R2 Rw Uw Rw B R2 Rw Uw' L D Fw' B' Rw' U2 F D2 Rw B2 Uw'
Round 11 scramble: R2 L2 B' Rw2 L B' Fw' R2 Uw' Rw2 F Fw2 Rw2 B Rw2 Fw' U Rw B L F' L' R F2 Rw' F' Fw' R' L2 U' B' Uw' Fw B' Uw L Rw' U2 Rw2 L
Round 12 scramble: L R B' R F R2 F D' L U2 F Uw D2 L' Rw' B' Rw2 L R' D L U L' Uw' B Rw2 Uw Rw2 Uw B U2 B2 U F' Uw L' Fw U' B' U

_cuber952_'s results: 47.48, 47.73, 47.88, (40.38), (1:10.65), 49.15, 45.50, 47.36, 56.73, 48.07, 51.55, 51.54 = 49.30
_LouisCormier_'s results: 1:05.80, 1:05.24, 56.57, 1:04.32, 1:10.36, 1:06.75, (54.12), 1:12.70, 1:05.38, (DNF), 1:03.47, 54.16 = 1:04.48



5x5

1st place: cuber952 (1:29.44)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: R2 F2 Rw2 U Uw2 F Fw2 Lw U F L Uw Rw' Lw L' D Lw F2 U Uw' B2 U Lw2 Dw' U' Fw Lw Fw D' Bw' Rw' Lw Dw B' Fw Dw2 Bw' Dw' L' Dw Rw' D Rw2 Lw2 F L2 Dw R2 Lw2 D' Rw' B Rw2 D' B2 Uw U2 Fw2 B' Uw2
Round 2 scramble: Dw2 R U2 D' R' Uw B Bw2 U2 L2 B2 D' Dw Bw' U' D2 Fw' L R Dw Uw2 Bw2 L2 Uw D Bw2 U Uw2 Dw2 Bw Dw Fw2 Bw' B2 F' U2 Fw' F' U2 D' Bw' Fw F2 Rw' F Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw F2 Lw L2 U' Fw U B D2 Bw' L Lw2
Round 3 scramble: B' U' D F' Uw' R2 Bw Lw' R' U' Fw Bw B2 Uw' D2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Rw Lw2 D2 F' B' D2 L2 D' Dw2 L2 Rw R2 Bw Lw' Rw Uw2 U' D Bw2 U2 F' Uw Fw2 B' Dw2 Lw L' F D2 Rw' Bw2 L2 D Fw2 D2 L2 B' L2 U' D Bw2 Uw
Round 4 scramble: Fw' Bw B Lw2 D' Dw L' Dw Bw2 B' Rw' R2 D' Bw' F2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw Rw' R2 Lw2 U' D2 F B Fw' Lw' B R D2 R2 D2 Lw2 Fw' R2 Uw B F2 Uw2 F2 Lw L2 Rw' U2 Fw2 Lw' Bw' Uw' Fw2 R L' Rw' Lw2 D2 Bw' F2 U' R2
Round 5 scramble: Uw' F2 U Bw' U2 Bw2 R2 B2 Rw' Dw' R L' B' Rw' R D2 Rw R2 Uw Bw2 R2 Bw2 Uw' B2 Uw2 F Fw' Lw U D2 F L Rw F' B2 L Uw' Fw2 Bw F' L' B2 U2 Dw2 Uw Bw F L D2 U' Fw Bw2 F2 U2 D B Bw2 Uw Fw U

_cuber952_'s results: 1:30.03, (1:30.08), 1:29.43, 1:28.86, (1:25.60) = 1:29.44



Pyraminx

1st place: cuber952 (5.63)
2nd place: LouisCormier (8.48)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: R B R L' U R B R' U' R' u' r' b
Round 2 scramble: U B U L R' U' B' U B' L' u' r' l'
Round 3 scramble: B L R L' U' B' R L' B' R u' b'
Round 4 scramble: U B' U' B U R L' R' U' L' u' l' b
Round 5 scramble: R L U B' R' B' U L' B L u r l'
Round 6 scramble: L' B L' U' R' U' B L B' U u r l
Round 7 scramble: U B' L' U' L U B' R' B L u' r' l b
Round 8 scramble: U' L' B L' U' L' B' L U B' r' l b'
Round 9 scramble: L' U R L' U' L' B' R' L B' u' r l b
Round 10 scramble: R' L' R' U' B' R' L U R' B u' l' b
Round 11 scramble: L R U' R L U' R' B R B r' l b
Round 12 scramble: U B' R' L' R' U R' U L B' l'

_cuber952_'s results: 6.82, 5.15, (7.34), 6.34, 5.30, 5.74, 6.75, 2.52, 7.18, (2.13), 5.42, 5.05 = 5.63
_LouisCormier_'s results: 7.41, 9.14, 8.09, 8.18, 12.41, 5.11, 6.02, (18.91), 10.6, (4.00), 9.48, 8.36 = 8.48



Clock

1st place: cuber952 (14.24)
2nd place: LouisCormier (19.28)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: u= -3, d= 0 / u= 4, d= 2 / u= 2, d= 6 / u= 0, d= 5 // u= 6 / u= -2 / u= -2 / u= -4 // u= -3 / d= 6 // UdUU
Round 2 scramble: u= 6, d= -2 / u= 5, d= 6 / u= 6, d= 1 / u= -1, d= 0 // u= 6 / u= -5 / u= 1 / u= 4 // u= -4 / d= -4 // dUUU
Round 3 scramble: u= -1, d= 2 / u= 5, d= 1 / u= -4, d= -4 / u= -4, d= 3 // u= -3 / u= 0 / u= -2 / u= 3 // u= 5 / d= 6 // dddd
Round 4 scramble: u= -2, d= -3 / u= 3, d= -2 / u= 2, d= 3 / u= 0, d= -1 // u= -4 / u= 0 / u= -2 / u= 2 // u= -2 / d= -2 // Uddd
Round 5 scramble: u= -3, d= -4 / u= -3, d= 2 / u= -1, d= -2 / u= -1, d= 2 // u= -3 / u= -5 / u= 1 / u= -5 // u= 0 / d= 2 // Uddd
Round 6 scramble: u= 3, d= -4 / u= 4, d= -5 / u= 3, d= 4 / u= 6, d= -2 // u= 3 / u= 3 / u= 4 / u= -5 // u= -3 / d= -5 // dddd
Round 7 scramble: u= -5, d= -1 / u= 2, d= 5 / u= -2, d= 4 / u= -1, d= 4 // u= -4 / u= -2 / u= -3 / u= -3 // u= -3 / d= 6 // UdUd
Round 8 scramble: u= 2, d= -1 / u= -5, d= 5 / u= 0, d= -5 / u= -3, d= 4 // u= 5 / u= 4 / u= -5 / u= -5 // u= -4 / d= 6 // ddUU
Round 9 scramble: u= -2, d= -1 / u= 1, d= 1 / u= -1, d= -4 / u= 5, d= 3 // u= 3 / u= -1 / u= 3 / u= -5 // u= -5 / d= -2 // dUdU
Round 10 scramble: u= 3, d= 4 / u= -3, d= -1 / u= -3, d= 4 / u= 5, d= 2 // u= 5 / u= -5 / u= -5 / u= -2 // u= -3 / d= -2 // UUdU
Round 11 scramble: u= 6, d= -2 / u= -3, d= 4 / u= -1, d= -3 / u= -1, d= -5 // u= -2 / u= -4 / u= 0 / u= -4 // u= 5 / d= -1 // dUUd
Round 12 scramble: u= -3, d= -1 / u= 3, d= -1 / u= 0, d= 5 / u= -3, d= 5 // u= 6 / u= 4 / u= -3 / u= -3 // u= 4 / d= -3 // UdUU

_cuber952_'s results: 15.13, 14.39, (19.44), 15.17, 16.08, 12.35, 16.62, 10.38, (9.36), 15.84, 14.07, 12.41 = 14.24
_LouisCormier_'s results: 16.7, (23.55), 17.12, 23.52, 17.72, 17.11, 20.29, (16.61), 16.99, 22.64, 18.52, 22.20 = 19.28



Megaminx

1st place: LouisCormier (1:30.41)
2nd place: cuber952 (1:32.03)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
Round 2 scramble: R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
Round 3 scramble: R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
Round 4 scramble: R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
Round 5 scramble: R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U

_LouisCormier_'s results: (1:33.33), 1:29.27, 1:31.92, (1:23.10), 1:30.04 = 1:30.41
_cuber952_'s results; 1:30.92, (1:38.33), 1:33.61, 1:31.57, (1:28.09) = 1:32.03



Square-1

1st place: cuber952 (23.86)

Details:


Spoiler



Round 1 scramble: (-3,6) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-1,3) / (6,4) / (-2,6) / (2,4) / (3,4) / (1,3) / (5,5) / (1,0) / (5,1) /
Round 2 scramble: (-2,0) / (5,5) / (-5,-2) / (3,-4) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (3,1) / (-1,5) / (-2,-5) / (-3,6) / (0,2) / (2,6) / (6,4) / (6,-5)
Round 3 scramble: (1,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (5,2) / (6,-2) / (-3,-3) / (6,-5) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (-2,4) / (5,4) / (5,0) / (-3,2) / (4,3) / (0,-4)
Round 4 scramble: (1,-3) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (2,-5) / (6,2) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (-2,2) / (0,-1) / (-4,3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (4,1) / (2,-5) / (2,1)
Round 5 scramble: (-5,-3) / (-4,-4) / (1,-5) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (3,3) / (5,-4) / (1,6) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (1,-4) / (6,4) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (2,-4) /
Round 6 scramble: (0,-4) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,4) / (5,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,-2) / (-3,6) / (-1,6) / (6,1)
Round 7 scramble: (0,5) / (-5,3) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (1,-3) / (3,-4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (-3,-2) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (-5,-2)
Round 8 scramble: (4,-1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,-2) / (-2,5) / (-5,0) / (2,6) / (3,-2) / (-5,-3) / (0,5) / (-3,-2) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) /
Round 9 scramble: (-5,2) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,-5) / (2,0) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,0)
Round 10 scramble: (6,-3) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (6,-4) / (-4,4) / (2,3) / (3,6) / (1,3) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,3)
Round 11 scramble: (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-1) / (0,6) / (-2,0) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (-5,6) / (0,-3) / (3,4) /
Round 12 scramble: (-2,0) / (-1,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (-5,4) / (0,-3) / (2,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (6,1) / (5,4)

_cuber952_'s results: 28.89, (19.10), 26.26, 25.69, (32.10), 22.94, 20.18, 19.26, 21.40, 24.49, 28.11, 21.35 = 23.86


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 4, 2011)

in 5 days time?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 4, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> in 5 days time?


 
Yes, on Saturday.


----------



## Bubitrek (Jul 4, 2011)

that'd be perfect if we could start all competitions an hour earlier. 6pm is too late 4 me. anyway, i'll do 3x3 main, 3x3 sub 15, 2x2 and OH


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 4, 2011)

All but SQ-1, 3x3 15-25

edit: TTW: same


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 4, 2011)

Bubitrek said:


> that'd be perfect if we could start all competitions an hour earlier. 6pm is too late 4 me. anyway, i'll do 3x3 main, 3x3 sub 15, 2x2 and OH


 
Are you kidding me? For everyone West Coast, these events start at 8 in the morning.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 4, 2011)

hmmm ill enter if im not working but until then count me in


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 4, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> All but SQ-1, 3x3 15-25


 
For the 3x3 sub-comp, is it 15s-20s or 20s-25s?
What's your TTW username?



blakedacuber said:


> hmmm ill enter if im not working but until then count me in


 
What events do you want to be in?
What's your TTW username?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 4, 2011)

I might be able to host the 15-20 seconds


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 4, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I might be able to host the 15-20 seconds


 
Do you want to compete in any events?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 4, 2011)

everything except megain,pyrainx and sq1--- ill have to mae an account


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 4, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> everything except megain,pyrainx and sq1--- ill have to mae an account


 
Which 3x3 sub-competition do you want to be in?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 4, 2011)

No, I won't compete in anything this time. TTW username is thezcuber in case you need to know


----------



## Bubitrek (Jul 4, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Are you kidding me? For everyone West Coast, these events start at 8 in the morning.


i'm not kidding, Uzbekistan has GMT+5, so 6pm is 23.00 in here


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've added a poll. Since 2x2 is the first competition, I'm basing everything else off of that.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 5, 2011)

I think that 10 ET would be good. That way people on the west coast don't have to get up very early, and most places can still compete in the 6PM competition


----------



## Thompson (Jul 5, 2011)

Name: Thompson
Events: All but square 1
For 3x3 I average 11 seconds.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 6, 2011)

Might not be able to host...internet acting up


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 7, 2011)

Once the poll ends, the time with the most votes will be put into effect. In case of a tie, the earlier time wins.

There's only two more days, so please sign up!


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll compete in 2x2, 3x3 (main), 3x3 (sub 15), 3x3 OH, 4x4, 5x5, megaminx, pyraminx and square-1.
My TwistTheWeb username is Louis. 
Thanks.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 8, 2011)

Fixed internet. Will be hosting the sub 15 saturday right?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 8, 2011)

2x2 Maybe (Depending on time it starts), 3x3 sub 15, 4x4, pyraminx, And OH

Username: cuberkid10


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 8, 2011)

ill do everything. 3x3 sub 15. Username = jeg


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 8, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Fixed internet. Will be hosting the sub 15 saturday right?


 
Sure.



cuberkid10 said:


> 2x2 Maybe (Depending on time it starts), 3x3 sub 15, 4x4, pyraminx, And OH
> 
> Username: cuberkid10



Do you want to be in 3x3 (main)?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll try, but dont wait for me if I'm late. My conputer has lagging problems with having alot of people in a room on TTW.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, the next competition will be in a completely different format (All events will be Ao5, for one), and will include different events (depending on what people vote for - I'll make a thread w/ poll for people's thoughts).

---Old Post---

Well, according to the poll, it seems that the starting time will be the same as I set it, so there's no changes in time.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 9, 2011)

I know there's not a dedicated room, but we could do magics and skweb next competition. Personally myself I like magics 

Also, how are you eating while you're hosting all this haha...I mean I'm the only one hosting a comp. other than you - I wanted to give you a break


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry Last minute but can i participate in 2x2, 3x3 main, and 3x3 OH?

My username is MrIndianTeen.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 9, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Sorry Last minute but can i participate in 2x2, 3x3 main, and 3x3 OH?
> 
> My username is MrIndianTeen.


 
Sure. I'll send you a PM in a few minutes (or less).


----------



## cubernya (Jul 9, 2011)

For some reason I always check on speedsolving right after you post clayy...


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry for being so late but can I participate in 2x2 and 3x3(sub-15)?

If not then it's alright. Please respond soon.

My TTW username is cuboy63.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 9, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Sorry for being so late but can I participate in 2x2 and 3x3(sub-15)?
> 
> If not then it's alright. Please respond soon.
> 
> My TTW username is cuboy63.


 
Sure. I'll send you a PM in a few minutes (or less).


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 9, 2011)

btw my name on ttw is blakedacuber


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2011)

Can I also participate in 3x3 (15-25)?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think there is a 15-25 haha...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I don't think there is a 15-25 haha...


 
Oh... Sub-15 then (I avg 15)


----------



## cubernya (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think Clayy is on right now...

I'm hosting sub-15 so I'll just PM you the password. I actually just opened the room too


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 9, 2011)

Eh, sorry. I'm relying on my e-mail for notifications, but it didn't show up until now. Yes, you can compete.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Im sorryy for not showing today. My computet overheated and shut off and lagged and such. I tried from my iPod, but I couldnt get the timer to start.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 9, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Im sorryy for not showing today. My computet overheated and shut off and lagged and such. I tried from my iPod, but I couldnt get the timer to start.


 
Okay. Does that mean you won't compete at all today?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 9, 2011)

I may try later, it depends on how my computer decides to act. I'll probably do pyra.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 9, 2011)

where do the results get posted?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 10, 2011)

Results are now up. Instead of making a new thread, I'll just ask here: What events do you want to see at the next competition? I'm planning an Ao5 for each event. There will be at least two rounds of 3x3, with no "sub-competitions", but that's all I know right now. How do you want the competition to run? I'm also trying to make it shorter, so I'm thinking each event will only be 50 minutes long.

---Old Post---


MrIndianTeen said:


> where do the results get posted?



On the first post of the thread, with the rest of the information. (Exact same format as the previous competitions)


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

I think magics would be nice, even though we don't have a dedicated room


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 11, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Results are now up. Instead of making a new thread, I'll just ask here: What events do you want to see at the next competition? I'm planning an Ao5 for each event. There will be at least two rounds of 3x3, with no "sub-competitions", but that's all I know right now. How do you want the competition to run? I'm also trying to make it shorter, so I'm thinking each event will only be 50 minutes long.
> 
> ---Old Post---
> 
> ...


 
I think Clock should be in it, I really liked doing it. Maybe even 6x6 and 7x7? Again sorry for not being able to compete in everything I signed up for...


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ideas now go in this thread.


----------

